# 2000 Altima Comments



## majordadsage (Aug 2, 2016)

I am looking at a 2000 Altima for my granddaughter. It has 113K miles, runs good, and everything seems to work. Never owned a Nissan before. How reliable is the 2.4 L 4 cylinder? The transmission? Just recently had the right front wheel bearing replaced and both belts and idler pulley's. 

Appreciate any comments.....Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO, the KA24DE engine is very reliable. I had a '91 240SX, which also used a KA24DE engine, which had over 250,000 mi on it and was still running good. Keep a watch on the timing chain assembly; if you encounter any chain rattling, replace the chain assemble ASAP. Make sure the coolant system is functioning correctly. Severe overheating will kill the engine quickly.


----------



## majordadsage (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you very much for replying. If I buy it, it is going in the shop for a quick look over by the mechanic.


----------

